# Here's my low tech tank



## BentZero (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello all. First I would just like to say thank you for the wealth of information that has been and is being provided. Here's my 37g converted from a reef tank which has been running for 3 weeks today. 65w 6,500k pc lighting running 7 hours a day. Rena Filstar XP2 canister filter at full flow. No dosing yet, but will be using Tom Barr's non-CO2 method of dosing Seachem Equilibrium, KNO3, and KH2PO4 once a week in small doses. No water changes. Currently have 4 otos. Not sure what to add next. Saving room for 5-10 neon tetras.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Thats looking really good.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking good...I like the driftwood. SMS?

I'm in the process of setting up a low tech along the same guidelines.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Great job! You have some nice plants  

I would hide the heater a bit more, maybe by placing it along the back bottom? Although it is "stealthy".


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

I really like that driftwood, too. Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

that bolbitis is massive.


----------



## Nbot (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks good!! mmm, fish shopping, always fun...


----------



## BentZero (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes, that's SMS charcoal substrate. Thanks for the compliments guys. It's been a fun conversion. I like the daily gratification you get from a planted tank. Growth takes so long in a reef tank. In case he didn't make it too obvious  I bought the plants from Wasserpest. I'm hoping that the stems will grow up and cover the heater. If it becomes a problem I'll have to move it lower. That bolitis is pretty cool. Two of the leaves are huge and two more are on their way up. Hopefully it'll fill up that corner along with the wisteria I've got back there.


----------



## Nbot (Apr 15, 2007)

yah wisteria will fill up your whole tank if you let it hehe! at least in my low tech it has taken over...that's fine, using it to out compete the algae that I was having, I think it pretty much did the job for me.


----------



## xNinja (Mar 16, 2008)

That looks amazing...


----------



## BentZero (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's an updated pic. I haven't changed too much. I took the moss off of the front piece of driftwood to use in my shrimp thank. I've added some rotela indica which replaced the asian ambulia. Asian ambulia also went to the shrimp tank.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's growing in really nicely- good job!


----------



## BentZero (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! The dwarf sag isn't doing too much, so I'm thinking of replacing them with some kind of sword. All in all I'm happy with this tank. Very low maintenance which is good since my boys are due to be born any day now.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Narrow leaf chain sword I heard works well. Im not having good luck with my sag either. Nice looking tank!


----------



## Dan-o (Nov 23, 2007)

Looking good, Mike!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

That's filling in quite nicely.


----------

